# fs18 Jerry Rig



## mmuschalek88 (Sep 2, 2019)

Finally got my skiff all wrapped up. Just waiting for the aluminum guy to cut my platform down. And naturally the government to open back up for numbers and registration. Excited to go tear her apart. Couldn't be happier with the fit and finish, she gonna be one hard fishing SOB.



































Gig 'em


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Slick little ride, very cool!


----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

Swwweeet!! I built one about 10 years ago but sold it in a divorce.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

mmuschalek88 said:


> Finally got my skiff all wrapped up. Just waiting for the aluminum guy to cut my platform down. And naturally the government to open back up for numbers and registration. Excited to go tear her apart. Couldn't be happier with the fit and finish, she gonna be one hard fishing SOB.
> View attachment 139968
> View attachment 139970
> View attachment 139962
> ...


Damn! that's a beautiful job you did. I've been fishing mine for 4 years now and love it. Without the hatches and other heavy stuff on mine, yours should float in under 3", mine is right at 3" with the 20hp Merc. What size motor is that? Impressive build, enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Very nice. I‘ll always love that hull. If I had a little bit bigger garage, I would have built it.

Nate


----------



## mmuschalek88 (Sep 2, 2019)

seapro17sv said:


> Damn! that's a beautiful job you did. I've been fishing mine for 4 years now and love it. Without the hatches and other heavy stuff on mine, yours should float in under 3", mine is right at 3" with the 20hp Merc. What size motor is that? Impressive build, enjoy the hell out of it.


Took the skiff for its maiden voyage this weekend. I couldn’t be happier. Fishes just as hard or better than any skiff I’ve ever been on and that’s quite a few! I’ve done a lot of poling from an early 2000’s HB gladeskiff, stripped down and single floor, incredibly light and super shallow draft. In all sincerity this thing performed the same if not better due to the narrow transom. Took big water like a champ, dryer than many skiffs I’ve been on and due to length and weight forward was able to cut through chop. Needless to say it got me where I wanted to go

Motor is a 1994 Yamaha 25hp. According to service manuals and engine specs this motor only clocks in at a few pounds over 100. Very light for a 25 and a perfect fit for this skiff. Plenty of power if needed but at 3/4 throttle we were probably cruising smooth at 20-25mph. Just right

Well see how long she lasts.
Thanks


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

looks really nice. stich and glue correct?


----------



## mmuschalek88 (Sep 2, 2019)

Some of her first slime from my future father-in-law and I this weekend. They might be able to take away my commencement ceremony but they can’t keep me from getting on the water now


----------



## mmuschalek88 (Sep 2, 2019)

devrep said:


> looks really nice. stich and glue correct?


Yes


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sweet, clean skiff. Enjoy the ride and congrats on graduation.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice. Very nice. Keep her simple.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Really cool! What paint did you use and are you pleased with the results?


----------



## mmuschalek88 (Sep 2, 2019)

Copahee Hound said:


> Really cool! What paint did you use and are you pleased with the results?


Rolled and tipped awlgrip. Used soft sand nonskid particles on deck. It’s not spray booth quality but I am very pleased with our results. Nonskid turned out perfectly better than I anticipated. Love my colors. All in all I’m extremely happy with the finish


----------



## mmuschalek88 (Sep 2, 2019)

Poling platform has been reshaped. Now for paint stripper and to strip off the old powder coat. Rather than powder coating again I’m thinking of using an automotive self-etching primer for aluminum, followed by a nonaggesive bedliner. It will be more cost effective, easily repairable and hopefully get similar results, that being a uniformly colored platform

I have seen and experienced enough problems and failures with powder coat to know to steer well clear from it. If anything I will just stick with raw aluminum and call it good. Simplest and least problematic route of them all!


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

mmuschalek88 said:


> View attachment 141408
> View attachment 141410
> Poling platform has been reshaped. Now for paint stripper and to strip off the old powder coat. Rather than powder coating again I’m thinking of using an automotive self-etching primer for aluminum, followed by a nonaggesive bedliner. It will be more cost effective, easily repairable and hopefully get similar results, that being a uniformly colored platform
> 
> I have seen and experienced enough problems and failures with powder coat to know to steer well clear from it. If anything I will just stick with raw aluminum and call it good. Simplest and least problematic route of them all!


I know I've already said it, but your skiff is gorgeous. Love the colors, which colors are they? I lightly sanded, than Alodine treated my platforms by spraying it from a spray bottle, just soaking it down real good for a while. Than I used one of the little Pre-val spray bottles and sprayed with Awlgrip 545 primer, than sprayed the finish paint with the same Pre-val sprayer. Came out perfect with zero runs and looks as good as new 4 years later and probably over 400 trips. I do wash it off every time and it stays in the garage. I agree with you on powder coat, always seem to fail.


----------



## mmuschalek88 (Sep 2, 2019)

seapro17sv said:


> I know I've already said it, but your skiff is gorgeous. Love the colors, which colors are they? I lightly sanded, than Alodine treated my platforms by spraying it from a spray bottle, just soaking it down real good for a while. Than I used one of the little Pre-val spray bottles and sprayed with Awlgrip 545 primer, than sprayed the finish paint with the same Pre-val sprayer. Came out perfect with zero runs and looks as good as new 4 years later and probably over 400 trips. I do wash it off every time and it stays in the garage. I agree with you on powder coat, always seem to fail.


Deck is a combination of flattened moondust and desert sand I believe. Hull is a custom color that I cannot for the life of me remember. Pictures don’t display it but once some light hits the hull directly it really lights up a beautiful brownish olive. I’ll get some more float pictures soon

Thanks for the compliments and input. I started this project senior year of high school in 2016, your skiff and La Flaca were a primary source of inspiration. My skiff might be pretty but damn your FS18 is a true piece of art. Craftsmanship is next level, and hatch work is far out of my league. Beautiful skiff and glad to hear it’s still kicking


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

mmuschalek88 said:


> Deck is a combination of flattened moondust and desert sand I believe. Hull is a custom color that I cannot for the life of me remember. Pictures don’t display it but once some light hits the hull directly it really lights up a beautiful brownish olive. I’ll get some more float pictures soon
> 
> Thanks for the compliments and input. I started this project senior year of high school in 2016, your skiff and La Flaca were a primary source of inspiration. My skiff might be pretty but damn your FS18 is a true piece of art. Craftsmanship is next level, and hatch work is far out of my league. Beautiful skiff and glad to hear it’s still kicking


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm happy that my boat helped inspire you to start yours, La Flaca was also the reason I chose to build mine. I'm curious to see how shallow yours floats since it looks like you built yours a little lighter without the hatches, and your motor is at least 50 pounds lighter. When I finished mine I measured 3 1/4" draft floating dead level without anyone in the boat. When fishing alone I put my cooler right on the tip of the bow, but it really is better having a guy on the bow to balance it out just right. Very impressive build for anyone, but especially for a young guy like yourself. I built the SK14 for my son when he was 15 but he showed no interest and I sold it. Now at 18 he's showing a little interest and even said he'd like to go fishing with me. If I can get him to practice and learn to cast well, I hope to put him on a nice slot sight fished Red. That could be a game changer, than maybe he'd be interested in building another skiff with me. One can only hope. Keep posting lots of pics, it will inspire others to start their own builds. Mike


----------



## Charles Thies (May 13, 2020)

mmuschalek88 said:


> View attachment 141408
> View attachment 141410
> Poling platform has been reshaped. Now for paint stripper and to strip off the old powder coat. Rather than powder coating again I’m thinking of using an automotive self-etching primer for aluminum, followed by a nonaggesive bedliner. It will be more cost effective, easily repairable and hopefully get similar results, that being a uniformly colored platform
> 
> I have seen and experienced enough problems and failures with powder coat to know to steer well clear from it. If anything I will just stick with raw aluminum and call it good. Simplest and least problematic route of them all!


Really nice, I am just starting on a Osprey 18 build.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

seapro17sv said:


> I'm happy that my boat helped inspire you to start yours, La Flaca was also the reason I chose to build mine. I'm curious to see how shallow yours floats since it looks like you built yours a little lighter without the hatches, and your motor is at least 50 pounds lighter. When I finished mine I measured 3 1/4" draft floating dead level without anyone in the boat. When fishing alone I put my cooler right on the tip of the bow, but it really is better having a guy on the bow to balance it out just right. Very impressive build for anyone, but especially for a young guy like yourself. I built the SK14 for my son when he was 15 but he showed no interest and I sold it. Now at 18 he's showing a little interest and even said he'd like to go fishing with me. If I can get him to practice and learn to cast well, I hope to put him on a nice slot sight fished Red. That could be a game changer, than maybe he'd be interested in building another skiff with me. One can only hope. Keep posting lots of pics, it will inspire others to start their own builds. Mike


15 and didn't want his own boat? Did you take him fishing as a kid? Just trying to understand.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

makin moves said:


> 15 and didn't want his own boat? Did you take him fishing as a kid? Just trying to understand.


Can't get him interested in surfing either, and I've been surfing for almost 50 years. He's a good kid, just not sure what he wants yet, but he's starting to get out more with his friends and going to different springs around the state lately. Gonna put him on some crawlers one of these days and see if it tweaks his interest.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

seapro17sv said:


> Can't get him interested in surfing either, and I've been surfing for almost 50 years. He's a good kid, just not sure what he wants yet, but he's starting to get out more with his friends and going to different springs around the state lately. Gonna put him on some crawlers one of these days and see if it tweaks his interest.


Good deal. Anything with a motor at 15 and you could sign me up!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

What kinda speed you get outa her?


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Not sure if you're asking me or M88. My skiff with the 20 merc gets 29 solo, and a few less with another guy on board. Probably cruise most of the time around 23.


----------



## mmuschalek88 (Sep 2, 2019)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> What kinda speed you get outa her?


I’m always fishing another angler so haven’t had the opportunity to get a solo speed. With me and another person, a full tank, and an ice chest packed I typically max out at 26mph. Cruising speed regardless of weight is usually between 21-24 mph


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice those are good numbers, is that 2 stroke Yamaha a 15 or 25 hp?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I was talkin to both of y’all I guess? One of these days I wanna build a small skiff just to say I’ve done it.


----------



## mmuschalek88 (Sep 2, 2019)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Nice those are good numbers, is that 2 stroke Yamaha a 15 or 25 hp?


its a 25hp


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

How many hours total do you think you have in this skiff if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## mmuschalek88 (Sep 2, 2019)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> How many hours total do you think you have in this skiff if you don’t mind me asking?


That’s a tough one and honestly I can’t give an accurate answer due to inconsistent work times dedicated to it through the whole process. I think total it probably took us 10 months of build time, maybe a little more. Due to college and everything there were times I’d work on it for a week straight 18 hours a day regularly. Then I would have to put off one or two years and wouldn’t get any work done.


----------



## mmuschalek88 (Sep 2, 2019)

Just a little update for anyone concerned with FS18 performance now that I've got some more experience in my skiff. It fishes pretty hard. Actually a little harder than I anticipated, all the better. I guess first time doing something such as building a boat, you're always a little skeptical. Especially going in to the build raw like we did. Overall very happy and thankful to have it. I typically ask a lot out of a skiff, this one delivers. Got one hell of a fishing season around the corner, this is gonna be good!

Gig 'em


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

You should be proud she came out really nice.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man you guys are some fish catchin fools man, good work!


----------

